# move on +2



## blobs (Jul 20, 2012)

....................................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2012)

Whoa!!!! That is some very nice work Blobs! Always enjoy seeing your work sir.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 20, 2012)

Note that this thread has been moved into the OFF TOPIC / MISC PERSONAL THREAD - Future CGI art development should be posted here or under the art thread in the OFF TOPIC / MISC section.


----------



## javlin (Jul 20, 2012)

Way cool brother  but one critique auxilury tank I think in this would be one under the pilot attached to the fuse would be correct.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2012)

A rather strange look polished.
But mate, That is on brillliant job......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

Very bright!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice work!



Matt308 said:


> Note that this thread has been moved into the OFF TOPIC / MISC PERSONAL THREAD - Future CGI art development should be posted here or under the art thread in the OFF TOPIC / MISC section.



Second this, best to either post them here in separate threads or make one thread and post them all there.


----------



## blobs (Jul 21, 2012)

.............................


----------



## blobs (Jul 23, 2012)

...........................


----------



## blobs (Jul 25, 2012)

................................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting but, and it is just my opinion, I think the noise works better with aircraft painted up in camo. It gives it an aged photo look. Here again, just my opion. And please post some more. These are great.


----------



## blobs (Jul 25, 2012)

.................................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## blobs (Aug 6, 2012)

....


----------



## blobs (Aug 6, 2012)

.......


----------



## blobs (Aug 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

Neat work!


----------



## blobs (Aug 13, 2012)

..............


----------



## blobs (Aug 14, 2012)

.............


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool work!


----------



## blobs (Aug 17, 2012)

...........


----------



## blobs (Aug 17, 2012)

..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## blobs (Aug 19, 2012)

..........


----------



## blobs (Aug 24, 2012)

....................


----------

